# Longines Hydroconquest - Old Dial vs. New Dial?



## Chroniker

Which dial do you like better, the old dial or the new dial?


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

For me it's the old dial, no question about it.......

although I may be a little biased.


----------



## faridx82

Hi, I have the newer one for your evaluation...


----------



## R_L

The old one... But i am also biased... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chroniker

I do like them both, but think I prefer the new one. IMHO I think the new one is more understated, more classic, and will look right for years to come. The more I look at the new dial the more it seems like a fashion watch or an Invicta, not the look I'm going for.


----------



## Professor S

I'm usually against asymetrical dials but here I'd have to say the old one! There's just something dull over the new one...


----------



## Hatman14

Old for me too! Mine turned up yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauketawa

Agree, the new one is more like a "dress diver", more calm and simple, which is what i'm looking for. The old one gives more "tough" look. The choice is really depends on your personality.

I like the new one though (subjectivity applied)


----------



## synaptyx

Prefer the old version myself. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Nokie

I like both, but the new one looks more balanced to me.


----------



## Ollek

Choosing the dial was never an issue for me, I have always had a strong preference for the older model. It's just a thing of beauty and I find the newer one a little drab. Your mileage may vary of course. Picking the colour was the question for me. Since receiving the watch about two weeks ago, I haven't looked back and couldn't be happier with the blue!


----------



## spyderco10

I don't like that the old one has both stick and circle markers. In fact it's got 2 types of stick markers. And the circle and stick markers are stacked at the 5 minute markers. It makes the dial look busy and just messy with no real order or theme. I had the old one, but sold it and then got the new one.


----------



## killbox

The new one have 3 numbers?


----------



## R.Palace

Something about the new version lacking applied markers screams cheap to me


----------



## Perseus

I think the old dial had too much going on.


----------



## tatt169

Old one for me. I owned one once upon a time.


----------



## samanator

First impression when seeing the two side by side the older has more visual impact. I think I would tire of it quickly. Looking at it long term the less busy more uniform newer dial would probably be my choice. I've had a few other watches setup like this and they seems to work fantastic in readability. They seem to look better with time.


----------



## akwasin

Agreeing with *synaptyx, *Old dial wins on the 3 hand version. New dial auto chrono is a winner though, compared to old dial auto chrono.


----------



## underpar

I had the older version and was biased towards it but the new model has really grown on me so I ordered the new 41 in black today.


----------



## Enoran

Initial impression is that the newer 2013 version has a busier dial with all the Arabic indexes. Having seen them side by side, its actually less busier than the older version so the newer one will be my choice if I were to get a HydroConquest


----------



## sickened1

Personally, I like the old dial better but that's just me. =P


----------



## SDGenius

I really love both dials but the updated bezel insert, bracelet, and movement gave the new version the edge for me


----------



## Bradjhomes

Old - without a doubt


----------



## Grande

We like the new:


----------



## Kid_A

beauty and the beast))



Grande said:


> We like the new:
> 
> View attachment 1604383
> View attachment 1604387


----------



## Grande

Kid_A said:


> beauty and the beast))


But which one's which...?


----------



## DustinC

The new one looks better to me.


----------



## underpar

Just came in today. Love the new dial! Thanks once again to my friend Rob at Topper Jewelers.


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

This one!!!


----------



## NickJacobLee

Old on the chrono auto ones but I like the new 3 hand version. Mine says hi.


----------



## Tag Mac

SDGenius said:


> I really love both dials but the updated *bezel insert*, bracelet, and movement gave the new version the edge for me


I thought the bezel inserts were the same?


----------



## underpar

Tag Mac said:


> I thought the bezel inserts were the same?


Minor differences.


----------



## bjjkk

I prefer the new dial. The old dial never seemed balanced to me. Far to cluttered, and the 6-9-12 always seemed off to my eyes. I might actually pick one up now.


----------



## biogon

Having had neither, I chose the new.

Pro: 
- No duplicate index markers -- applied stick, painted stick, and circle was visually distracting
- Full arabic numbers actually makes it faster to read
- Bezel markers don't have "bullet" shape
- 2892-based movement
- Matte vs starburst dial
- Old dial reminded me too much of a Breitling dial

Con:
- No more applied indices 

Things I would change:
- Bigger lume plot on the hands
- Black on white date wheel 
- Applied indices
- Half link

Thanks to Andrea at Topper, I should be getting mine soon!


----------



## CM HUNTER

The newer version of the HC is hands down better thought out than the old. The different markers on the bezel compared to the ones used on the dial was odd, and the military-esque 3 6 9 dial layout wasn't classy at all. Much improved now.


----------



## Tag Mac

The older version of the HC is hands down better than the new one. I compared the two models in a well known high street jewellers last week. The old dial looks far more expensive and classier with the applied details on the dial. Quite simply the new one is dulled but cheap printing.

For me the newer one reminds me a bit of a childs watch, needing numbers all the way round as if you cant remember what each increments represent, but that is just a personal view. In fairness, I think that both are great looking watches, its just that the old one is something rather special.


----------



## Aztecking

My vote is the new one.


----------



## sgtiger

biogon said:


> Things I would change: ...
> 
> - Black on white date wheel
> - Applied indices
> - Half link


This, this and this, in order from bottom to top. The bracelet never fits quite right.


----------



## Enoran

Enoran said:


> Initial impression is that the newer 2013 version has a busier dial with all the Arabic indexes. Having seen them side by side, its actually less busier than the older version so the newer one will be my choice if I were to get a HydroConquest


I did get a Hydroconquest  and I went with the 2013 Version with the less discussed off-white(cream-tinted) dial.


----------



## scottbi

I had the older reference with the 39mm case and the blu dial. 
In my opinion is better than the new one. The dial has an uncommon elegance, it's perfectly readable and has a wonderful 3d effect.
In the new dial I don't like the numbers, the red marks near the bezel and in general I think it's too flat.


----------



## TobusRex

Nokie said:


> I like both, but the new one looks more balanced to me.


+1


----------



## Yannarelly

New one. Classic and less busy.


----------



## Narf CC

Old dial, without a doubt.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I really don't know how you guys can say that the new dial, with all those number all around it is less cluttered or simpler.....


----------



## biogon

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I really don't know how you guys can say that the new dial, with all those number all around it is less cluttered or simpler.....


Is the Mark XV simple or complex?










I tend to feel that arabic numerals are "words", whereas the graphics are graphical elements.

The old dial has three different shapes at every hour marker -- the baton, the circle, and the bullet on the bezel.

I don't need three different shapes marking each hour. But it is nice to not have to think if you're closer to 7:30 or 8:00.


----------



## Eapfep

I personally got the new one, simply because it suited the role of "dress watch" better.


----------



## hantms

How can anything be ever considered more dressy when there are lots of numbers on the dial, especially arabic numbers in a sporty type?

The old one isn't exactly dressy either as there's really a lot of stuff going on there too, but I'd still say it's the more versatile watch.

If you want dressy (while not going all-out dress-watch, but stay with a casual/sporty vibe), well, then that's the Conquest model. (And Conquest GMT)


----------



## Eapfep

If anyone has the old <2013 HC polished bracelet and wants to trade it for a >2013 HC brushed bracelet, PM me! (New bracelet isn't half-link compatible)


----------



## Jack19

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I really don't know how you guys can say that the new dial, with all those number all around it is less cluttered or simpler.....


To me the new dial looks less cluttered; how many large hour indices do you need? The old versions' answer of "three" made it look like they found a box of unused indicators and said "why not?"


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

see, to me with all the numbers around the dial the new one looks more cluttered.


----------



## RNHC

Painted numerals on the new dial makes the watch look "cheaper" and generic than the old applied indices which made the dial look unique.


----------



## JoeKing

Boy, tough one to call. The larger hour markers look cheesy to me. The dial with every hour marked numerically and the use of smaller numbers, so if I had to, the new hydro would be my choice. 
My preference would be to not have the hour markers numbered at all.


----------



## Gilby

Old in blue is my favorite, but I think I prefer the new black dial


----------



## khoanguyen91

Mine 41mm


----------



## akwasin

Woah, is that some type o special edt box ?


----------



## claimsys

I like the new dial. In my opinion It's more readable and the dial is cleaner.


----------



## kingkong21

prefer the old style with indices rather than just painted on numbers.


----------



## ericys

I'd prefer the old dial more. Seems a little 'crowded' in the new dial with all the numbers in the 41mm case diameter.


----------



## CristiT

Old style for sure.


----------



## JoeyBossi

New dial is more modern and clean, the older dial is too buissy and it looks funny with the odd 12, 9, and 6 markers. Also to be fair, the new model has a better movement, the 2892 elaboree compared to the 2824.


----------



## Tag Mac

It would be interesting to know out of those expressing preferences who have seen the new and old side by side and those who are just going off internet pictures.

When comparing them in the dealer the difference between the applied indicies and painted markers were much more apparent. There is a reason that Omega et al choose applied markers. It looks far more up market and this is glaringly obvious with the two models next to each other.

Why Longines didnt keep the layout, applied indices etc and just reduce the over sized number of better still get rid of them in favour of batons, while bringing the improved bracelet and movement in, I will never know. A new design should be an improvement not something that brings about such a divide in opinion.


----------



## JoeyBossi

Yes lack of applied markers was probably due to cutting costs so they could have the better movement and bracelet. Overall there is little differance between the 3 generations of HC and to be fair maybe there was a lack of elaboree 2824 so they just slapped in the 2892 instead. The design is an improvement, the new dial is less buissy and look more clean.


----------



## Bergante

Tag Mac said:


> It would be interesting to know out of those expressing preferences who have seen the new and old side by side and those who are just going off internet pictures.
> 
> When comparing them in the dealer the difference between the applied indicies and painted markers were much more apparent. There is a reason that Omega et al choose applied markers. It looks far more up market and this is glaringly obvious with the two models next to each other.
> 
> Why Longines didnt keep the layout, applied indices etc and just reduce the over sized number of better still get rid of them in favour of batons, while bringing the improved bracelet and movement in, I will never know. A new design should be an improvement not something that brings about such a divide in opinion.


I got mine last week. Both were in stock at the store, I checked both and I settled on the new one. The decision wasn't easy.

The painted numbers are very well made and actually they look like applied.

There will always be a division, especially when something gets such an enthusiastic following!!


----------



## fna2005

I have one incoming and decided to go for the old dial 39mm version in black. Will see how it looks like in person


----------



## Tag Mac

Bergante said:


> The painted numbers are very well made and actually they look like applied.


I agree they are well done but in my opinion are shown up when placed against the real thing.

I like the applied baton and indices, they lift it for me and bring extra depth and touch of class.


----------



## 84gt350

I just got one a few days ago for my birthday. I went with the old dial, 41mm, in blue. I love it so far.


----------



## Tag Mac

Im saving all my birthday and Christmas money for the old one (my wife said I have spent enough on watches just to go out and buy another one, lol)...I just hope that they dont sell out by the time I get round to affording it.


----------



## whoa

Tag Mac said:


> It would be interesting to know out of those expressing preferences who have seen the new and old side by side and those who are just going off internet pictures.
> 
> When comparing them in the dealer the difference between the applied indicies and painted markers were much more apparent. There is a reason that Omega et al choose applied markers. It looks far more up market and this is glaringly obvious with the two models next to each other.
> 
> Why Longines didnt keep the layout, applied indices etc and just reduce the over sized number of better still get rid of them in favour of batons, while bringing the improved bracelet and movement in, I will never know. A new design should be an improvement not something that brings about such a divide in opinion.


I agree with this! Painted looks boring imo compared to applied! I like the older one way better


----------



## Tag Mac

Double post


----------



## Tag Mac

JoeyBossi said:


> Yes lack of applied markers was probably due to cutting costs so they could have the better movement and bracelet.


The machine tooling has already been made. It would cost peanuts to continue making them in the quantities they need.


----------



## JoeyBossi

Tag Mac said:


> The machine tooling has already been made. It would cost peanuts to continue making them in the quantities they need.


Yes if they would use the same markers and layout, but what would be the point in having them same shape markers and layout? Older or new one, the new one still is an overall better watch due to the movement mostly and that is what separate is from the other brands in the same price range since all use elaboree 2824.


----------



## Bergante

At least I know of a marine creature that doesn't seem to approve the new dial... once I put the watch inside it went close and nudged it with the tail (a typical "get out of my territory"" behavior


----------



## jamuslab

Definitely old version for me....new version bit boring to look at...especially if its gonna be ur everyday watch


----------



## bunt

not quite sure about the dials, but i do know that i much prefer the new bezels! i wonder if one can buy the new bezel and swap it in on the old watch... :think:


----------



## Biggie_Robs

bunt said:


> not quite sure about the dials, but i do know that i much prefer the new bezels! i wonder if one can buy the new bezel and swap it in on the old watch... :think:


Yes! I had the same thought. I would love a new, more blue hydrochrono bezel. Does anyone know if it can be done?


----------



## clp1000

Noted that a lot of those who prefer the old style already own it !! 

I bought the blue version of the new style today and love it, very classy. There's a subtle hint of red around the edge of the face which really looks nice . Beautiful watch, very happy with it


----------



## clp1000

Pic attached


----------



## Tag Mac

clp1000 said:


> Noted that a lot of those who prefer the old style already own it !!
> 
> I bought the blue version of the new style today and love it, very classy. There's a subtle hint of red around the edge of the face which really looks nice . Beautiful watch, very happy with it


I really like the red accents around the outside as well, especially with the red tipped second hand. I also like the new bracelet and the upgraded movement is great...but why did they have to lose the applied markers, a clear impression of quality and add those numbers all round the dial?


----------



## Nicky Ticks

I'm biased to the older dial


----------



## intelops

I went this way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianlve

Really a nice shot, thanks for sharing.


----------



## intelops

intelops said:


> I went this way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And two days later i ordered this one too.... so weak.


----------



## bcbcbck

Love the old ver. I think it is a kind of classic diver watch.


----------



## Tag Mac

have to say that the white and red version looks really good. Do you have any pictures of it in the flesh?


----------



## intelops

Not yet since i will get it on sunday... But i can show you guys something else that i got today...

Hc maxichrono, 47,5mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Mac

That is probably the nicest hydroconquest especially with the milled bezel but the size! Why is there not a smaller version?


----------



## intelops

I was too worried about the size with my 7.5" wrist, but it looks ok, if you are into bigger watches...


----------



## Concretecow

New one for me, but I'm biased also. Until they brought out the new dial, I didn't buy the watch. For me, the new one is smarter, I don't like the large numbers - they look uneven.

but what the heck, it's a great watch, and with both options available, we can all have the version to suit our tastes!


----------



## bullshark

Much prefer the old one, also biased. Now trying to find one in black.


----------



## ericys

@bullshark, Your blue dial looks great with a matching strap too. Now I feel that it looks better in blue rather than black.

Here is mine in black dial.


----------



## bullshark

ericys said:


> @bullshark, Your blue dial looks great with a matching strap too. Now I feel that it looks better in blue rather than black.


Don't know, to me the blue on blue strap has a casual, laid back feel while the black on bracelet is more formal; I think both have their place.


----------



## Starfighter

Old dial


----------



## Starfighter

Old Dial :-!


----------



## Starfighter

*Repeated post, sorry*


----------



## golfer88

LMAO. Definitely prefer the old one.


----------



## dr3ws

Starfighter, the lume on the old one look good, I got a new one chrono and I found that aside from the hands, the lume are almost non existent


----------



## 4236

I have changed my mind and prefer the "older" version


----------



## Tag Mac

The lume is bad on the old one as well.


----------



## JoeyBossi

The new model seem more refined to me to be honest. The dial is less bussy and the bezel markers are less thick. The non polished bracelet also makes the watch less blingy. I think the new dial in the 39mm version is the closest you come to the rolex oyster cases. The 39mm version seem solid, has a good weight to it and has the perfect balance between simplicity and luxury. The 41mm version is slightly larger and just looks oversized to be honest. The pictures dont really make any justice. I personly have the 39mm version with the new dial in blue and it looks stunning and the porpotions are perfect. It has that solid, slightly smaller "rolex-like" feeling if you know what I mean, it is kinda hard to explain but it is not common with these new school divers where all are 41-44mm in size. The watch is comfortable to wear as well since it is slightly smaller. It also has the 2892 movement which to my understanding has a longer power reserve as well as winds much more smoothly than the 2824. For me the new dial in 39mm size the the ultimate purchase for divers in this segment and it is sad that so few people like it. It is just a matter of time untill longines removes the 39mm version as well since we live in a age where customers wants larger watches to show their existance.


----------



## Fourier

For dial purposes only, old.

Note that the new watch has brushed links unlike the old one which has polished center links. I (and many others) prefer brushed bracelets on sports watches.


----------



## Tag Mac

Miyye said:


> The new model seem more refined to me to be honest. The dial is less bussy or more bland and the bezel markers are less thick. The non polished bracelet also makes the watch less blingy. I think the new dial in the 39mm version is the closest you come to the rolex oyster cases. The 39mm version seem solid, has a good weight to it and has the perfect balance between simplicity and luxury. The 41mm version is slightly larger and in my opinion just looks oversized to be honest. The pictures dont really make any justice. I personly have the 39mm version with the new dial in blue and it looks stunning and the porpotions are perfect. It has that solid, slightly smaller "rolex-like" feeling if you know what I mean, it is kinda hard to explain but it is not common with these new school divers where all are 41-44mm in size. The watch is comfortable to wear as well since it is slightly smaller. It also has the 2892 movement which to my understanding has a longer power reserve as well as winds much more smoothly than the 2824. For me the new dial in 39mm size the the ultimate purchase for divers in this segment and it is sad that so few people like it. It is just a matter of time untill longines removes the 39mm version as well since we live in a age where customers wants larger watches to show their existance.


It is nice, no doubt, but compared to its bigger, older brother...in my opinion it loses out.


----------



## Mister Clay

bullshark said:


> Much prefer the old one, also biased. Now trying to find one in black.
> 
> View attachment 3713434


Hi bullshark, where did you buy you strap and how much? its so nice...thanks


----------



## bullshark

Mister Clay said:


> Hi bullshark, where did you buy you strap and how much? its so nice...thanks


that's from Martu, she's from Chile Martu - Martu Straps


----------



## wild4stangs

Really like the old dial better as well as the bezel...


----------



## CRetzloff

Did a rough mock up of what I wish the new model looked like. Can't decide what shape of markers would look and work best between round/square/rectangular . A 6-9-12 dial, better lume, lumed second hand and a 20mm bracelet and my dive watch search would probably be over forever...


----------



## Sickoo

CRetzloff said:


> Did a rough mock up of what I wish the new model looked like. Can't decide what shape of markers would look and work best between round/square/rectangular . A 6-9-12 dial, better lume, lumed second hand and a 20mm bracelet and my dive watch search would probably be over forever...


I love that mock up, the best of both models :heart_eyes:


----------



## Paul1963

Excellent mock up. The numbers would need to be applied not printed as the printed face on the new model looks cheap compared to the applied numbers and indices of the original.


----------



## michael8238

The old one looks much nicer. I'd always vote for applied indices, just that much more expensive looking.


----------



## 4236

New for me


----------



## nevada1995

Old dial, not even close.


----------



## bunt

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but does anyone know if the new(er) black dial version have a sunburst or matte finish? 


I sold my old hydro and I'm thinking that I'd like to pick one up again. I liked almost everything about my 39mm older style black dial hydro, but what really made it special was the sunburst effect that made the watch look grey in the sun. I hated the bezel though.


----------



## biogon

bunt said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but does anyone know if the new(er) black dial version have a sunburst or matte finish?


New version has a semi-gloss dial. Or at least, not a sunburst....

It's not quite as "piano gloss" as the lacquered Seiko, or the high-gloss Rolex, but it's effectively gloss.


----------



## NedSchneebly

Had the "older" dial with the three large numerals and got rid of it for a few reasons: too big at 41mm, didn't like the polished bracelet, and the newer dial really appealed to me. So I just bought the watch in the picture above. Thanks biogon! I'm now fully in the "new dial" camp!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## troyr1

I like the old old dial and bezel.


----------



## b.watcher

To me there's no question about it: the old dial! it's so much more original and the printed on numbers on the new dial look far less classy than the applied Indices on the olde dial. and i also love the polished middle links. the all brushed braclet on the newer Version looks just dull. just my opinion Folks


----------



## C4L18R3

Isn"t the old dial back to being the new one again anyway? This actually has me confused. Full arabic dials are nowhere to be found on most ADs these days. Well at least in Asia anyway...


----------



## b.watcher

C4L18R3 said:


> Isn"t the old dial back to being the new one again anyway? This actually has me confused. Full arabic dials are nowhere to be found on most ADs these days. Well at least in Asia anyway...


Yes, you're actually right. My watch is from 2015 and has the "old" dial again. my guess is, that they didn't sell as much watches with the full arabic face. so they changed it back to how it was before.


----------



## shtora

My guess is that the cancellation of this version has something to do also with the fact that it was too cheap for a 2892 diver - dangerous for other, higher positioned brands within the group.


----------



## NedSchneebly

Maybe we should refer to the new but now old dial as the discontinued dial since the old old dial is now technically the new and current dial. 

Now that I've had one old old but now current dial, and two discontinued dial HCs, I can also say I am finding the discontinued dial to be more accurate. I believe there is a different movement in this version.

Right now I have a red bezel 39mm and a black bezel 39mm. Totally unsure of which one to get rid of, so it's two similar, discontinued, formerly known as new but now the old dialed HCs for me.


----------



## biogon

shtora said:


> My guess is that the cancellation of this version has something to do also with the fact that it was too cheap for a 2892 diver - dangerous for other, higher positioned brands within the group.


This is a very astute observation. At under $1k, a 2892 movement diver from a Swatch subsidiary is unheard of.

It's also missing from the Longines site.

A shame... I should never have sold mine. It was a good piece. Ah, well...



> Now that I've had one old old but now current dial, and two discontinued dial HCs, I can also say I am finding the discontinued dial to be more accurate. I believe there is a different movement in this version.


Yes, the discontinued dial is based on the 2892, and the old-new-current dial is based on the 2842.


----------



## NedSchneebly

Voting with my photo:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wekke

me too


----------



## T2B

I've always preferred the older but both are really easy on the eyes! I was targeting a used Tag Aquaracer for my next diver but now I am being swayed by this.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikorman

New, because it's different...


----------

